# Video Brille (um meine Amblyopie zu heilen)



## r00flr00fl (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo 

Vorgeschichte (überspringen wem es zu viel ist):
ich 'leide' unter stereovision, d.h. nur ein auge hat richtig gelernt zu schauen, das andere wurde vom gehirn in der kindheit quasi deaktiviert, da dessen signale unscharf waren. auch bekannt als amblyopia / lazy eye.
forscher aus kanada fanden nun heraus, dass man dies beheben kann und lernen kann in 3D zu sehen, indem man die beiden augen dazu zwingt miteinander zu arbeiten. ein kleines video hier beschreibt das ganze ziemlich gut:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgGYkhKgQRk
da ich nun nicht warten möchte bis deutschlands orthoptisten diese methode in 20 jahren einführen, möchte ich mich einfach selbst ans werk machen.


Zum Thema:
ich benötige eine video-brille (eine brille mit eingebauten displays), die das anzeigt was sonst auf dem monitor zu sehen ist, jedoch mit einem vertikalen 'screen split' nenne ich es einfach mal, d.h. die linke hälfte des monitors auf das linke auge und die rechte hälfte des monitors auf das rechte auge.

kennt sich hier jemand auf dem gebiet aus und weiß ob es solche funktionen gibt?

p.s.: gerne auch eine Video Brille im Konsolenbereich, Nintendo DS und was es so gibt


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Bhaal_Irenicus (30. Juni 2013)

Viel Auswahl hat man da zurzeit nicht. Gibt im wesentlichen nur 3  Brillen die man da empfehlen kann ( zumindest soweit ich weiß) wobei die beste die Oculus Rift sein  dürfte welche es aber bisher nur als prototypen zu kaufen gibt und eine  noch etwas geringe Auflösung hat. Die anderen Brillen sind jeweils *Sony HMZ-T2* und *Zeiss Cinemizer OLED*  und sind gegenüber der Oculus Rift wesentlich teurer und  schlechter (wenn man ma von der Auflösung des Prototypen absieht).  Kannst also entweder den Prototypen der Oculus Rift erwerben oder warten  bis die Consumer version drausen ist (ende 2014). Die anderen Brillen  von Sony und Zeiss sind meines erachtens viel zu teuer (auf amazon ca.  600€ für die Zeiss und 990€ für die Sony. dagegen ist die Oculust Rift  mit 300$ ein schnäpchen)


----------



## r00flr00fl (30. Juni 2013)

Weißt du ob man beim Oculus Rift diesen vertikalen Splitscreen einstellen kann?

Soweit ich weiß zeigt die Brille nämlich auf beiden Augen das gleiche Bild, ich bräuchte aber getrennte Bilder.


----------



## Bhaal_Irenicus (30. Juni 2013)

wie meinst du das mit den getrennten bildern? meinst du damit einen 3D effekt oder sollen auf beiden seiten komplett unterschiedliche bilder gezeigt werden?


----------



## keinnick (30. Juni 2013)

Nein er meint glaube ich 50 % des Bilds, vertikal getrennt, auf jedem Auge. Ob das ohne weiteres funktioniert weiß ich bzw. glaube ich nicht. technisch wäre das mit angepassten Treibern aber sicherlich machbar.


----------



## Superwip (30. Juni 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fMoxaaMMfE





> Weißt du ob man beim Oculus Rift diesen vertikalen Splitscreen einstellen kann?[/QUOTE
> 
> Ja. Das geht bei so gut wie jeder derartigen Brille.
> 
> ...


----------



## r00flr00fl (30. Juni 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> > Weißt du ob man beim Oculus Rift diesen vertikalen Splitscreen einstellen kann?
> 
> 
> 
> Ja. Das geht bei so gut wie jeder derartigen Brille.



Echt? kannst mir Modelle nennen, bei denen das 100% geht bitte?

Habe nochmal fix eine kleine Grafik gebastelt um zu veranschaulichen, wie ich das mit dem vertikalen Split meine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (30. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß was du damit meinst und das geht, wie gesagt, mit *jeder* mir bekannten derartigen Brille die für beide Augen gedacht ist, auch mit der Selbstbaulösung (mit einigen Augmented Reality Brillen wie etwa der Google Glass nicht aber sonst mit allen).

Ist nur eine Softwaresache.


----------



## r00flr00fl (30. Juni 2013)

Achso meinst du das, ja hardwaremäßig geht das bei jeder, aber ist softwäremäßig bei einem Modell schon diese Option vorhanden? Im Treiber z.B.?


----------



## Superwip (30. Juni 2013)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie die einzelnen Brillen arbeiten, die Oculus arbeitet auf jeden Fall so, die Selbstbaubrille auch. Grundsätzlich sind Softwareprobleme lösbare Probleme.


----------



## konikCZ (18. August 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin genauso von dieser bloeden Krankheit betroffen und versuche ebenfalls diese fantastische Methode auszuprobieren (gerade heute erfahren). Ich bewundere deine Entschlossenheit dieses Problem mit eigenen Kraeften zu loesen! Aber wie du schon frueher geschrieben hast, es kann 20 Jahre dauern bis es nach Deutschland kommt (ich lebe in Tschechien und bei uns wird es mindestens noch die doppelte Zeit dauern ...
Meine Frage: bist Du schon mit diesem Thema weiter gekommen? Vielen Dank im Voraus fuer ein Info. 
Ich versuche ebenfalls alle lokalle Spezialisten anzurufen und werde nach dieser Methode fragen, ich melde mich.
Gruss aus Tschechien


----------



## konikCZ (18. August 2013)

Hallo, noch etwas gefunden:
The Measurement and Treatment of Suppression in Amblyopia | JoVE Video


----------

